# Sunday, 31 March, Baltimore Ride



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello guys and gals,

I'm taking a ride up in Baltimore this weekend if anybody wants to go. It's going to be slow since I'm fat and slow. I'm starting off at Fort McHenry and taking the tour per instructions in _25 Bicycle Tours in Maryland_. If I get rambunctious, I'll type up the directions of the ride and then you can decide if you want to go or not. I'll probably start no later than 8 so I don't catch on fire.

NOTE: Rain is forecasted for Sunday and I'm not really down for that. If it gets canned, I'll go next Sunday instead!

-Rob


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Isn't Sunday April 1 (aka April Fools Day)?

You trying to mess with us?

MB1
No moss growing on me.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

MB,
Yea, I didn't even realize it. Yes, it is April Fools Day and no I'm not joshin' around.

-Rob

Edit: Route: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=812126


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Bummer, it's sounds right up my alley but I'm in Las Vegas.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Temporarily?

The forecast still calls for rain so it may be nixed until another weekend.

-Rob


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry folks. Ride for me is canceled. Maybe next weekend.

-Rob


----------

